# Bio-Active Tables



## BigGoose (Feb 1, 2020)

G’day

I need help figuring out how to create a bio active table.

Some info:
Species: Hermann
Table I’ve got now is just shy of 2” x 4” 

I’m wondering what plants are safe for tortoises, but aren’t eaten by them, and if the custodians could handle the amount of waste produced?

I’ve asked my local exotics shops about this idea, and he suggested against it due to the custodians not being able to handle the amount of waste; and therefore the plants just starve unless given nutrients


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 1, 2020)

Hmmm, I have an opuntia cactus, spider plants, air plants, and pothos that are thriving in my Leopards enclosure-HIgh heat and humidity. I am even starting some Tortoise Supply seed in my new enclosure- in containers and several seeds from the orchid bark substrate. I liberally water all with Tortoise Tea (poop water) and they seem to enjoy, although chemically it is not more than grass water!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 1, 2020)

Bioactive also includes some worms, pillbugs & more. Safe Plants that are easily grown in an enclosure are also safe to eat by torts. Almost a Catch 22. You need a really good dose of growing plants, bugs & more beyond what you would feed. Some hanging vine plants like pothos and spider work well. They can dangle down and be nibbled on. 
Beneath, a healthy worm population with pill bugs scurrying around as cleaners too.


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan (Feb 4, 2020)

Vines are useful because they can't be eaten all at once.


----------



## Bébert81 (Feb 19, 2020)

Plants choice will depend of the tortoise species for me.


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Feb 19, 2020)

Pill bugs are really awesome for cleaning dead plant materials in the substrate, plus tortoises can eat them. But they stick around, and every once in a while, I can spot one randomly wandering Artemis's table. She really never pays them any attention anyway. I occasionally transplant them into her food tray, but she ignores the little dudes. I consider them as another pet in my monster island!


----------

